

Impact of Facebook platform on CS enrollment - amichail
http://weblog.fortnow.com/2007/08/impact-of-facebook-platform-on-cs.html

======
jsjenkins168
The sad part is most CS programs have antiquated curriculum which does not
involve much web development-type work. I think if courses like "numerical
methods" and similar were replaced with cool web development classes which
taught stuff like how to create a facebook platform app, it could increase
enrollment. But in my experiences this is like trying to teach an old dog new
tricks. Many (but NOT all) of the academic types do not understand startups
because they themselves are not interested in them (hence the reason they are
teaching rather than founding companies). Again, this is a generalization
which doesn't apply to all people, but I'd say this is more often the case
than not.

But generally speaking I agree that CS enrollment could increase if the
curriculum incorporated more involving program assignments like facebook
platform apps.

------
amichail
BTW, if you think that entrepreneurs would benefit from a specialized CS
degree, maybe leave a comment there to that effect?

